
Ask HN: Anyone use Wix for enterprise level website? - scottndecker
I have a Fortune 100 client that has a few very simple websites within their portfolio.  They&#x27;re currently part of the same pipeline, etc as their enterprise level APIs.  It&#x27;s pretty heavy handed for what should be a simple blog for the company.<p>I&#x27;d love to lighten it up, be able to deploy quicker, etc but don&#x27;t want to open the client up to any vulnerabilities.  Looking for others opinion on if using something like Wix is a terrible idea for this use case.  Small website but it&#x27;s for a very large client with brand reputation to uphold.
======
znpy
lttstore.com

